# Is this real & what is it?



## Roger T (Jul 18, 2015)

This was found in Tennessee around the ocoee river.just curious of yalls Thoughts on it.


----------



## Roger T (Jul 18, 2015)

*The other side*

this is the other side with what looks like fossils


----------



## dtala (Jul 18, 2015)

looks modern ground....

the rock is real though...


----------



## Roger T (Jul 18, 2015)

Lol, yea i guess it is


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2015)

But, it is real


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 19, 2015)

Looks like it was made with a file.


----------



## apoint (Jul 19, 2015)

Made with a grinder.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jul 20, 2015)

Looks like some one had intended to do a bit of lapidary work making a preform design for polishing up. Probably found the material a bit too soft to work with for any kind of jewelry application (most likely intended for wire wrapping).
I picked up several chunks of that stuff almost right downtown Nashville. Practically turns to mud when you wet grind it. The two best pieces wound up in my grandson's fossil collection.


----------



## Clifton Hicks (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks almost like rodent gnawing. Beavers and the like will grind their teeth on bones, pottery fragments, soapstone and so forth and it leaves a pattern like this.


----------



## QuackAddict (Sep 14, 2015)

He's the Michaelangelo of beavers then.


----------



## Clifton Hicks (Sep 19, 2015)

It's pretty common on bone, lead, soapstone and other soft artifacts. If you've spent any amount of time in caves (which I have) or been trained in archaeology (which I have) then you'll recognize this as rodent gnawing.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 19, 2015)

The rodent that made the artifact in the OP was connected to a bench grinder.


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 21, 2015)

Baldor or B&D "beaver" did the work on the initial posting. 
(If you've done as much lapidary or done as much grinding as I........)
Look closely at the marks on both the stone and the rodent gnawings. On the rodent gnawings the scratches are in pairs of two or single. On the stone the scratches are groups of 3/4" to 1" consistently even in pattern and spacing within each group....mechanically produced either electrically or hand powered.


----------

